# The Day At The Falls - Chinese Style



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

1AM Sunday Morn

Well I promised Chinese a weekend. She is so tired sleeping like dead now, maybe I wake her up I know what to do 

Anyway. Day One. Niagara Falls.

It pissed rain all the way there heavily. Got there and still raining and bloody foggy. So I knew where to hit first a couple indoor functions. She is so shy lol. Deleted a bunch of pics she did, took maybe 450 pics on two digi's, will have to recover the deleted ones tomorrow one great flashing shot she did LMAO. Did dinner all the usual stuff, made out at the area where the B&W photos are no one was there a little hiding spot I know just gotta get over the gates lol, not that I have done this before

Enjoy some color

So, the two greenhouses first..........lots o pics small now full size close ups amazing and have the raw too


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

There were maybe 150 pics in these two places too many to look at now I am just relaxing having a brew.

OK so that was sunny and bright. Back outdoors various stops look at more water. I will show you a few B&W pics at make out point lol. Stopped raining but very foggy, but it was lifting. Still no sense taking color shots outdoors yet.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK. Fast forward a few hours past lunch. Past many lil stops and stuff, more stuff.

A few of the water. Took many around here just a couple its just water and more water. Yes we are that close to the water. Soon after we left the falls it became dark again and the rain came back, worked out perfect. Any that were with heavy fog or mist, or what she took I used the car camera did not want to get my better unit wet lol

Now I finish my beer go for some Chinese. She is a nice girl oh yea. It was a great day she is very clingy. I enjoy making people happy, makes me happy.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nite....lil bugger deletes most of the ones I took of her always seemed to get an odd look on her face mind you I get the same odd look, I simply do not like having my pic taken and freeze up so I understand


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Well, the Butterfly Conservatory. The Lada Club of Canada had a meeting there once. I declined to attend, didn't seem very 4-wheel drivey. :lol: You should get some night shots of the Falls sometime, it's a bit different when the water is diverted.

Later,

William


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Those Falls pictures are excellent James, I can almost feel the thunder of the water 

Love the Atlas moth piccy as well, I used to breed these a few years ago and they are great fun when they escape and fly around the living room, well I thought so, the missus wasn't too sure...hehe

Last thing, were these all taken with the S95?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

No it would not be man's place for a meeting but William we are speaking Lada's though 

And yes these were taken with the S95, some in macro. There are 136 pics on the A720 looking at those now. But back to bed now 4 hours sleep not quite enough. Too many to go through and that is the good thing about digi pics. That moth is a big moth it has to be 9 inches across

It turned out pretty good shot a lot of pics in total. The winds drove the falls mist downstream so was good for pics there and did not get semi-drenched while poking around at the top of the falls.

...........


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice butterfly and moth pics, James....entomology is another hobby of mine....that bigun' is an Atlas moth...(pic 6) it looks freshly emerged from it's pupa with its wings not quite fully expanded...lovely shot!

The Morpho (metallic blue butterfly....pic 13) is pretty cool too!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

yep one big fat bug lmao

they had poison frogs display too but did not take pictures there.

its funny you mention the blue one ha. shortly after arriving I told her be careful the blues ones bite and leave a huge welt. So have pictures of her ducking every time a blue one came near, I then told her the truth after one landed on me for a picture!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

James said:


> its funny you mention the blue one ha. shortly after arriving I told her be careful the blues ones bite and leave a huge welt. So have pictures of her ducking every time a blue one came near, *I then told her the truth* after one landed on me for a picture!


The truth, what, that your secret identity is Mothman?










:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

... or maybe the Monarch...










...with Dr. Girlfriend.










:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah yes bet were no Monarch there, which by the way are not back from Mexico but are well spoken spanish insects

oh and keeping with trends today notice the piercing in image #3. nice lip ring !

....


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Here I adjusted a few. Keeping to the ones already posted and keeping with the jpegs. Just to give you an idea the detail that came up in macro of the flies! Some were in macro and at 100ASA not the lower 80ASA. Considering I was stretching out to get close to take some of these holding with one hand shaking they turned out damn sharp. The moth was at, mind you have to look back but I believe was at full regular telephoto to reach it. The first one you can see the lil wee bugs too on the flower cool. So either almost full size like the moth or cropped but still a full size crop and I mean really close up yep you can see their teeth

Oh and that was not a lip ring on the one fly my error

Careful some of the are 10MEG in size but worth it. Hence the thumbnails.

Enjoy!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

There is something about this edge that I am hug on lol


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

and u thought all i was interested in was boobies & butts & stuff. I like all pretty things lol

............


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Lovely pics ... butterfly house looks a lot like ours here in Durham (NC Museum of Life + Science) ... wait :huh: ... this is not the usual Omega model ... what's going on here?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lol the seagull at the top right, gives you an idea how small things are in comparison to the power of falls. you gotta enlarge to see

sigh, I wonder what happened. did it divert at the last second? or was it just an proper end to a really shitty day? never know now. maybe, was a case of bullying its head is hung low

and I am fascinated by this ledge



........


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

James said:


> and u thought all i was interested in was boobies & butts & stuff. I like all pretty things lol
> 
> ............


"Pretty things" bo11ocks.........where are the boobies and butts.......preferably not your James :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

you know despite what u may think, I am a normal, caring human being lmao

back to the suicidal seagull

ah what the hell, here is this ones boobies, u can tell by the necklace and pink nail polish lol, I make the promise never to show a face in same image online. I had these mixed up with the German chick but I found hers this afternoon, soon lol, I have to ask first.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

:man_in_love:


----------

